# My new mushroom



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

can you se it?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

bottom left... is that real? aquatic mushrooms?


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

my mom bought me some for plants around my room. Got a little bored and decided to put one in to see how it looks.

well??

I'm open to criticism or compliments for that matter.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It's amazing how that mushroom just makes that tank come alive. I'm get moisty-eyed over here. . .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe your Ps will take a little bite and start to trip out on the decor :laugh:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good nice pic


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i like your style.......


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

The fish are much cooler.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

it looks great







, but is that mushroom not poisoness? If so I don't know if it can harm your P's.

Btw: your tank looks great


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

how long has it been in there? wont it die being totally submerged in water?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg thats so cool!


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

it's not real, that particular one i bought at an art festival.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I think that it looks cool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

looks cool, looks real also. sure fooled me


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

greatest addition ever


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Haha, looks funny.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

what kind of mushroom is it?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

homebrewed said:


> what kind of mushroom is it?
> [snapback]888973[/snapback]​





goingbig14 said:


> it's not real, that particular one i bought at an art festival.
> [snapback]883256[/snapback]​


I thought it was real too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

homebrewed said:


> what kind of mushroom is it?
> [snapback]888973[/snapback]​


Probably ceramic one :laugh:


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

I know its fake, I'm just hinting towards something magical


----------

